# Do you soak your fillets in salt water?



## GVSUKUSH

I never used to soak them in salt water before I freeze them, but my wifes grandpa had me do it after cleaning fish a few years back and I think it really firms the fillets up a bit. Only problem, of course, is that it makes your fillets a little salty if you dont' rinse them well. Does soaking them in milk do the same thing?


----------



## live2fishdjs

My opinion would be ixnay on the altsay...it would seem as though the flesh would soak the salt up, and I have pretty good luck salting while cooking. Ultra cold water will firm up filets as well if they get warm for some reason.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

live2fishdjs said:


> My opinion would be ixnay on the altsay...it would seem as though the flesh would soak the salt up, and I have pretty good luck salting while cooking. Ultra cold water will firm up filets as well if they get warm for some reason.


I hear ya, I think he did it to draw the blood outta the gills. He wouldn't fillet 'em, he would cut the heads off, scale 'em, spine em and call it good.


----------



## jigworm

Ditto on the cold water. I would think that adding salt before freezing would cause the fish to freeze slower. I always thought you wanted it to freeze as fast as possible to stop the enzymes from breaking it down any further. I might be wrong, maybe some of these colledge kids can set me straight.


----------



## funebonz880

We always put salt in the water and put them in the fridge. You cant tell theres salt on em after u cook em. it helps with removal of any germs on it.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

jigworm said:


> Ditto on the cold water. I would think that adding salt before freezing would cause the fish to freeze slower. I always thought you wanted it to freeze as fast as possible to stop the enzymes from breaking it down any further. I might be wrong, maybe some of these colledge kids can set me straight.


I've been soaking them in salt water overnight, rinsing them and then packing them in just plain water to freeze. I don't freeze them in the salt water.


----------



## Splitshot

Somebody got bluegills mixed up with rabbits. Milk is used to draw fat out of fish like big steelhead or coho. Bluegills have so little fat it doesn't matter.

I always eat my bluegills fresh because I can tell the difference even if they are frozen for a few days. Must be the freezing. They still taste good, but I like them fresh anyway.

I also don't like any batter on my bluegills or perch because I love the taste of the fish. Batter is good on catfish, white bass etc.

I actually like the taste of bluegills scaled and gutted with the heads cut off. Blood has never been a problem that way either. I think the bones give them extra flavor.

I really am not sure about salt while freezing but since many use salt to dry fish out I might question the practice.


----------



## gvsufishin

The way we have always done it is to package any extra filets in ziplock baggies with a little water so they thaw easier, but then we soak and wash them off again in salt water before we batter and fry. If we eat them fresh we just soak them in salt water. I have never noticed the fish tasting salty.


----------



## scottyhoover

salt on your gill fillets...bite your tongue.

cold cold water rinse after cleaning firms them up...freeze in water....


----------



## Bob T

I use not salt but use a vaccumm sealer. Takes all the air out and they last much longer. Now if I could catch enough to use the thing!

Bob


----------



## Crooked Dave

Mind you, I am usually filleting walleye or perch, but either way, after the fillet process, I will soak them in the fridge in cold water overnight, Drain off the fillets and place them flat, directly in ziploc freezer bag. Freeze fillets flat during the day and when I return home from work, pull fillets out of freezer and add water to completely cover fillets. Burp the baggie, like my old waterbed, and place back in freezer. No excess water is soaked up by the fillet while freezing and fish should last up to ??? in the freezer. No salty taste either. Tight Lines


----------



## 9mmruger1

GVSUKUSH said:


> I've been soaking them in salt water overnight, rinsing them and then packing them in just plain water to freeze. I don't freeze them in the salt water.



Dittos: Rinse them after soaking and then freeze in water. I think that the salt water pulls the off flavors out and improves the taste of the filets. IMHO. :corkysm55


----------



## Steven Arend

I will soak them over night in a low salt/water solution, then rinse, add seasonings (I like my killer Cajun Blue Gill, or my Italian Walleye. Another good one is my oregano/ptarmigan Grilled Steelhead.), and vacuum seal (best thing me wife ever bought for me.) Then into the freezer they go.

Steve


----------



## jimhx720

I have used the soaking in salt trick before, but I use it to soak pork chops, and chicken before I grill them. Use it like a marinade and add my seasonings as well. Makes the chops come out juicy and tasty, I don't think I would like it on fillets though. It does seem to add a little saltiness even though I rinse them well.


----------



## RichP

scottyhoover said:


> salt on your gill fillets...bite your tongue.
> 
> cold cold water rinse after cleaning firms them up...freeze in water....


  

That's been my method for many years and whenever I pull a package out of the freezer they still taste excellent. Freezing in water is key.

Salting gills though? I think best case it's not necessary, worst case you're messing with the flavor of one of the tastiest fish on the planet. My 2 cents...


----------



## flip69

scale, filet, soak in ice water then freeze.


----------



## jb10

I have frozen fish in water in the past. I used to only eat Steelhead and Salmon if they were caught that day because after they are frozen I don't think they taste nearly as good. I tried vacuum sealing a couple fallets and had them about three weeks later. Tasted the same as if they were caught that day. It really does make a difference using a vacuum. I suppose basically freezing them in water does the same thing because it keeps the air away from the fillets. Just seems easier and less space consumption to use the vacuum seal. You can get them pretty cheap these days.


----------



## tommy-n

Personally I have always run cold water (well water) on the fillets until the water stays clear. I let the water run (on low) about 20 minutes into the bowl of fillets, cleans them and firms them up.


----------



## tommy-n

Personally I have always run cold water (well water) on the fillets until the water stays clear. I let the water run (on low) about 20 minutes into the bowl of fillets, cleans them and firms them up. Freeze in water.


----------



## tommy-n

Ooooops


----------



## Lost Lake Ed

we always scale, fillet, and then freeze them in a ziplock freezer bag full of water. a friend of mine lives in ohio and ocassionally takes clients out on charters. the guy he goes with said to add the juice from about a half of a lemon to the bag before freezing. i've tried it and it seems to keep them just a little more fresh and firm. would love to get one of those vacuum sealers though, a lot less space to take up.


----------



## BluegillBOB

I take the fillets, wash them in cold water. Then use Lawry's (seasoned salt) , let them set over night. It gives them a little extra taste.


----------



## Lunker

If your leaving the skin on gills yea there going to be a little stronger and salt water isnt a bad idea. If your filleting gills I dont. I use salt water ( sea salt non iodinized) soaking for real thick walleye like 30" and above, white bass , and salmon and fresh wild mushrooms before i fry them.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

I'm gonna just start rinsing them and throwin' them into some ice water overnight. No need to have the extra salt anyway when I'm throwing some bread crumbs on them anyway.


----------



## MiketheElder

Put fillets in a ziploc and rinse several times with tap water. I figure all the crap they add to the water kills the germs. Then I turn on the water filter and rinse once with filtered water, then add some more filtered water, seal the bag almost completely but squeeze out all the air and most of the water.

Filtered water is the key. No chlorine or other strange tastes. One of those end-of-the-faucet deals. She won't let me put it on the kitchen faucet so it's in the laundry room.
"Spend all that money remodeling the kitchen and you think you're going to put that thing on a $200 faucet?"

Mike


----------



## riffminer

When I was a kid, before i learned how to fillet and skin them, we would soak them in a water and baking soda solution. The water would turn gray as the baking soda drew the mud from the scale pockets. The we would rinse with cold water and freeze in an old paper milk jug.


----------



## tedshunter

By soaking them in the salt water it helps draw out the blood on the fillets,then I totally cover with cold water to keep from freezer burn.I have kept fish for about a year this way and they were still good.The key is to make sure you cover the fish with water.


----------

